# Odd Gourami Behaviour?



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I have 4 Dwarf Fire Honey Gouramis (1 male and 3 females.)

They are in my community 20g tank and are getting along swimmingly - yes, pun intended!

My question is.... why are they just now (this last week) sitting at the top of the tank, gulping air for long periods of time?

Yes, I realize they are labyrinth breathers, and are commonly top swimmers. It's just that for the first 2 weeks they were here, they spent all their time at the bottom of the tank picking through plants and substrate. This past week they've been picking but spending more time than they used to (at least that we've noticed) at the top, gulping air for long periods.

All the params are where they should be - 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite, Nitrates 25 - 35ppm. (Pleased to find today that the Nitrates are at 15-20ppm!! They are normally higher as stated.) There is an AC 30 on the tank and an additional AC 20 that runs Nitrazorb, so it has extra filtration, plus there is an air stone running. The tank is very planted! There are many bunches of dwarf hygro, hygro difformis and giant hygro. There are swords, hair grass and moss balls, and a few corkscrew vals as well. Even got some hornwort growing in there.

Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

It takes awhile for some fish to feel secure. You have a lot of fish in your tank so it will take some time for your new Gouramis to get to know their tank. I would recommend you add 3-4 small Corys. They will take care of anything that falls to the bottom. Dwarf Gouramiis need clean, warm (78+) water to be happy. They are also air breathers so will always spend some time at the top.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks!

I would add corys, but the tank is pretty heavily stocked as it is. It's also heavily planted, so the plants should use up some of the waste and left over food. (The shrimp and Assassin snails will also scavenge.) I also do a weekly gravel vacuum as well on any exposed gravel. The 20g tank is at 80 degrees (for the frogs) and the 36g is at about 79 degrees (for the corys... they can't take high heat.) I ready Gourami's are ok in 75-82 degrees, so I'm hoping they'll do alright with 79.


----------



## Nitlon (Jul 10, 2011)

I wouldn't be too worried. Like you said, it's normal for labyrinth fish to supplement their oxygen intake with atmospheric oxygen - if they're spending a lot of time with their mouths actually out of the water, it might indicate low oxygen, but an important thing to remember is wild behavior: gouramis (and bettas) are mostly insectivores, and get a lot of their food when an animal lands on the water's surface. They might just be hunting! 

So I wouldn't get too worried unless they start showing other symptoms of disease or stress (losing coloration, hiding, ripped fins, etc). In fact, this might just mean they feel more comfortable in your tank since they're spending more time in open areas rather than staying close to cover. I hope this helps a little!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks! I feel a little better now. I had wondered if it was low 02, but with the AC30, AC20 and an air stone, there is plenty of surface agitation - tons of plants to make 02 as well.

They look fine otherwise and always come to the glass to 'greet' us when we come near, and have good appetites, so I suppose they are just being 'gouramis'. (They were my very first attempt at gouramis, so I'm still learning, lol.)


----------

